# Alcohol before an interview? - I get crazy nervous



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

I was thinking about taking a shot or two before an interview I have on Tuesday. The job is a bit more 'classy' (for lack of a better term) than the few jobs I have previously held. Which makes me even more nervous. Not to mention I have been looking for work for a long-*** time. 

I feel like the trade-off when drinking is a loss of sharpness, as well as improvisation. However, being visible shaken in an interview seem much worse. 

Anyone else drink/other substance before an interview?


----------



## Hindsight (Nov 26, 2013)

this is quite common actually.
many performers take a shot beforehand.
and with benzodiazepines, people use that for everything


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Go for it. Whatever increases your chances of getting that job.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

hell no, and if they smell it off u....I know a shot or 2 will be masked just by eating, but still, not if u burp really


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Slumknox said:


> I feel like the trade-off when drinking is a loss of sharpness, as well as improvisation. However, being visible shaken in an interview seem much worse.


Wouldn't it be better to be able to answer questions more precisely while shaking, rather than being totally relaxed and less coherent?


----------



## Hindsight (Nov 26, 2013)

Gas Raid said:


> Wouldn't it be better to be able to answer questions more precisely while shaking, rather than being totally relaxed and less coherent?


the answers wont be precise even with shaking since anxiety would take alot of mental resources anyway


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Gas Raid said:


> Wouldn't it be better to be able to answer questions more precisely while shaking, rather than being totally relaxed and less coherent?


You'd think so, but job interviewers aren't very forgiving towards nervousness despite what people say, so it's really 100% better to be relaxed. I guess the way they see it, if you're nervous on the interview, you must not be very confident in your work, so it will probably end with a non-hire even if you answer the questions on point.

So I say to the OP; just prepare for the possible interview questions as much as possible (most important part) and go with white wine if you're worried about the smell if it.

It's not the most morally popular way of killing the anxiety, but it's really no different than using meds and the ends justify means in this case. Plus I'm sure they don't want a nervous candidate, so they'll get what they want too.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I say go for it, as long as they can't smell the alcohol, Personally I just take a benzo before an interview, if you have time to go to the doctor, and would prefer a benzo over a couple shots, I'm sure you could tell the doctor the situation and he could prescribe you something for the interview. I think personally I'd be even more nervous, thinking they'd smell the alcohol on me, or notice some how. Benzos work well for me though, they necessarily don't make me come off super confident or anything, but they do help to stop being so nervous.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the very mixed responses.... lol

I forgot to mention it is for a hospitality job. Being composed and talkative is critical. 

How about peppermint schnapps? Mouthwash doesn't smell much different ,hell, it even has alcohol in it.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

I would advise not doing so. If this is a job that demands you are naturally talkative and composed, even if you nail the interview how will you maintain it? Will you drink a shot or two of alcohol every work day until a client or coworker smells it on your breath, reports you, and you are inevitably fired, making it even more difficult with that on your record to find another job?

Relying on substances in this case is a massive no-no. If you want to relax, you should think of other things to preoccupy your mind with so you are less nervous (solve random math equations in your head) or listen to your favorite song/classical music before going into the interview room. There are far better ways to ensure a job that do not involve risking your body's health and any potential future opportunities.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Slumknox said:


> I was thinking about taking a shot or two before an interview I have on Tuesday. The job is a bit more 'classy' (for lack of a better term) than the few jobs I have previously held. Which makes me even more nervous. Not to mention I have been looking for work for a long-*** time.
> 
> I feel like the trade-off when drinking is a loss of sharpness, as well as improvisation. However, being visible shaken in an interview seem much worse.
> 
> Anyone else drink/other substance before an interview?


NEVER show up to an interview having had a drink. Interviews are never that bad to warrant it. Plus, you can be terminated right away for drinking.....and even turned down for the job.

The worst thing you can do is show up to work or even an interview having had a drink.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hah.. that reminds me of a time i took one too many shots before an interview. I arrive at the interview, i basically say the worst answers, shouted "boring" when the job interviewer is going through the job spec, and basically laugh my way through the answers.

one of the most embarassing moments of my life.

definitely do it sober


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know. Just make sure you are not under medication if you are planning on having alcohol. I remember how nervous I was attending a wedding. I had like three to four glasses of red wine.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> NEVER show up to an interview having had a drink. *Interviews are never that bad to warrant it.* Plus, you can be terminated right away for drinking.....and even turned down for the job.
> 
> The worst thing you can do is show up to work or even an interview having had a drink.


lol, maybe you should have watched in on my last interview...*yours* has never been bad enough to warrant it, but if someone is considering measures such as these, then they obviously have had completely awful horrid ones, and those sting.

Also, they can't deny you a job just because you had a drink unless you cause trouble or something and no one's saying drink enough to get plastered. Just enough so their anxiety won't keep them unemployed.

Plus don't some anti depression meds contain opium? I think that's way worse as it can actually cause you to fall a drug test.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

I completely understand not showing up 'drunk'. That was never my intention. A shot before you do this speech, or before this performance, seem like a very common thing. Perhaps its a crappy idea, but I was hoping someone could share their experience.

There also seems to be this huge stigma associated with booze. I don't understand it. 

Also I have had some god-awful interviews before. I bombed an interview at McDonald.... yeah not kidding. The ridiculous pseudoscience 'situation questions' kill me. All these questions do is measure how well you can bull s*** your way through things.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't get it either. If a person has a mild case of SA or it's only situational where it won't affect them during an interview, I can see opposing it. But going in a nervous wreck will help nothing and there's no reward for bombing an interview sober. Maybe if people conducting them weren't so unforgiving regarding nervousness, stuff like this wouldn't even be considered. 

But anyway, since you were looking for personal experience, I've done it on 3 out of 4 of my last interviews. I got 1 (seasonal position) and the one I didn't do it on was 100% pure Grade A suck. But I was woefully unprepared too which is why I say prepare answers for the questions first and foremost. 

I know people will try to shame you for trying it, but they'll also shame you if you're still unemployed at the end of the day, so you can't make everyone and yourself happy. 

And I usually use orange juice to wash it down and rid of the smell. Just don't spill any on what you're wearing. That could ruin it.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

I ended up buying a $1 shot from the corner liquor store before my interview. I wasn't really really nervous, but I couldn't tell if it was from the alcohol or not - I actually couldn't feel it at all:um 

Interview went pretty ****ty. No substance of any kind taken before hand would have made a positive difference. Oh well.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. But if it's not the nervousness that's killing you in interviews, is it the behavioral questions? Those are murder, especially if you try to "wing"(i.e improvise) them.

If that's your issue, I have a few links I can post on prep for this type of interview. 

Anyway, I almost swear by the pre-shot as a sort of good luck charm since it got me my first job in years even though it was temp, but if you don't feel like it didn't helped, feel free to junk it.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I've been wanting to take a shot before interviews too but haven't done so. My thinking is if I'm going to blow it anyways, what's the harm in a shot or 2? 

The thing is, I don't really get nervous ----- till they start asking the harder behavior interview questions.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

The Phantom Pain said:


> Sorry to hear that. But if it's not the nervousness that's killing you in interviews, is it the behavioral questions? Those are murder, especially if you try to "wing"(i.e improvise) them.
> 
> If that's your issue, I have a few links I can post on prep for this type of interview.
> 
> Anyway, I almost swear by the pre-shot as a sort of good luck charm since it got me my first job in years even though it was temp, but if you don't feel like it didn't helped, feel free to junk it.


It essentially came down too what questions I prepared to answer beforehand. Unlucky for me, they asked those bull **** questions in a fashion is wasn't prepared for. I fabricated examples for a bunch of them before hand, but didn't get to use them.

All the questions do is measure your ability to BS; I can't BS well at all.... simple as that.

I sincerely want to engage individuals that construct the interview processes for their receptive companies'. What the f*** do they think they are doing? This interview method degrades experience and accomplishments.


----------

